# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Jetzt lass' ich die Kartoffel aus dem Sack

## Greenhorn

Sorry, weiss nicht sicher wo ich diesen Beitrag hinstecken soll. Da man aber auch Thai-Pflanzen im Sack/Container vorziehen oder auch im hellen Heizungskeller Ueberwintern kann, habe ich es hier reingepackt.
In D habe ich in Moertel-Plastik-Behaelter (ca.50l) im Heizungskeller Fruehkartoffeln vorgezogen.
Entwaesserungsloecher, eine Lage Sand gegenStaunaesse, 1o cm Gartenerde, Pflanzkortoffel (mit Keimen) mit 10 cm abdecken. 
Wenn die Pflanze 15-20cm rausschaut neue Erde auffuellen (ca.10 cm). Wiederholen, bis der Behaelter voll ist.
Geht das Wetter draussen auf, werden dort ebenfalls K. gepflanzt und die Pflanz-container werden dazugestellt.
Nun, hier habe ich der Einfachheit halber oft Reissaecke dazu nenutzt. Bekannterweise gibt es hier keine Probleme mit Kaelte, hier koennen aber "zuviel Sonne" oder "zuviel Regen" die "Ernte" zu Nichte machen. So hatte ich 80 Erdbeerpflanzen in Saecken und Container, die ich zu Beginn der Regenzeit mit der Sackkarre unter den Dachueberstand plaziert habe.
Aus all dem entsstand meine Idee zum Test mit der "*Kartoffel im Sack*"
[img_l:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC07650i.jpg[/img_l:fw5soord] [img_r:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC07653i.jpg[/img_r:fw5soord]


Unten Sandschicht, dann Gartenerde drauf und Kartoffel, mit Erde abdecken, Asche dazu (kein "Muss").[br:fw5soord][/br:fw5soord]
[img_l:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC07696i.jpg[/img_l:fw5soord] [img_r:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC07698i.jpg[/img_r:fw5soord]

Nach etwa 1 Woche hatte die Kartoffel "das Licht der Welt erblickt"
Ich rollte den Rand des Sackes etwas hoch und fuellte Erde auf. (wieder etwas Asche).[br:fw5soord][/br:fw5soord]
[img_l:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC07737i.jpg[/img_l:fw5soord][img_r:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00159i.jpg[/img_r:fw5soord]Tja, ... so wurde der Sack voller und voller.
Dann packte mich irgendwie der Ehrgeiz. Ich schnitt bei einem 2. Sack den Boden ab, rollte ihn auf und stuelpte ihn ueber die Pflanze. Mit dem Auffuellen der naechsten Erdschicht war er "befestigt".[br:fw5soord][/br:fw5soord]

Nun, .... das ist der Stand der Dinge heute:
[img_l:fw5soord]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00393i.jpg[/img_l:fw5soord]



Der 2.Sack ist noch lange nicht voll. Der untere wird immer "dicker" (??? Druck der Erde von oben oder Druck der Kartoffeln??). Egal, ... eigentlich wollte ich den Spass noch weiter treiben. Da ich aber die naechsten Tage umziehe, ich ueber das Grundstueck nur noch bis Ende des Monats verfuege und ich den "Sack" nicht mit umziehen kann, hoere ich jetzt auf. Ich leite morgen kuenstlich das Vertrocknen der Pflanze ein. 
Am 30.8. ist dann Tag der Wahrheit. Gibt Kartoffel in Folie und frisch Geraeuchertes und Bier aus der Dose. Wer in der Naehe ist,. .....  ::  
Bin echt gespannt, was da raus kommt.  ::  
Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## schiene

bissel viel Arbeit für ne Kartoffel??!!
Scheinst ja gerne bisschen zu experimentieren?
Ist an dir ein Forscher/Entdecker verloren gegangen??  ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Richtige Arbeit ist das keine. Aber richtig, solche Test's oder einfach etwas  wie dies oder anderes herauszufinden, macht mir echt Spass. So immer wiederkehrende "Fliessbandarbeiten" ueberlasse ich gerne anderen.  ::

----------


## Didi-K

Nette Idee ... ich habe das Ganze vor etlichen Jahren mal mit alten Autoreifen gemacht. Immer, wenn die Kartöffel oben den Kopf rausstreckte, habe ich einen neuen Reifen aufgelegt und mit Erde aufgefüllt. Allerdings hatte ich nicht daran gedacht, das Gießwasser reichlich genug zu bemessen und so vertrocknete unten die Pflanze, weil das Nass unten nicht mehr ankam ... Künstlerpech.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Hier ist gerade Regenzeit, obwohl ich den Sack unterm Dachvorstand habe, muss ich eigentlich nicht giessen.
Die Idee mit den Reifen ist aber auch gut!

----------


## Greenhorn

Hatte wegen des Umzuges das "Abtrocknen" der Pflanze "beschleunigt", was aber viel zu frueh war! Vermutlich muss die Pflanze erst bluehen und oberirdisch Fruechte ansetzen, bevor sie Knollen bildet. Das heisst in dem schoenen, prallen Sack war (2 Monate nach Pflanzung) noch gar nichts.  ::  
Habe noch einen 2. (nur halbvollen Sack), den ich jetzt natuerlich abtrocknen lasse. Mit den zusaetzlichen Erfahrungen, werde ich dann einen neuen Versuch starten.
Obwohl der erste Versuch ein "Schlag ins Wasser" war, werde ich weiter machen.  :: 
 ::

----------


## Enrico

Nicht künstlich abtrocknen lassen, das macht die Kartoffel selbst. Nach der Blüte wird die Pflanze gelb und vertrocknet, ab dann kannste an die Knollen. Solange die Pflanze noch grün ist, sollen die Kartoffeln sogar ungesund sein.

----------


## Enrico

Was ich auch gerade sehe, bin zwar nun nicht der Superbauer, aber kann mir vorstellen das du zu oft Erde auffüllst. Macht man ja im Garten auch nicht und die Knollen sind auch immer maximal Spaten tief. Denke mal deine Kartoffel war zu sehr damit beschäftigt Grünes zu produzieren, statt Knollen

----------


## Erich

Schade, dass es nicht funktioniert hat - habe mit Spannung auf das Resultat gewartet.
Fällt mir auch noch was dazu ein: vielleicht ist es der Kartoffel im Sack ganz einfach zu hell (der ist ja lichtdurchlässig).
Hab ich bei mir im Garten schon gesehen: wenn der Regen etwas von der aufgehäufelten Erde wegspült und eine Kartoffelknolle freilegt, wird die grün und wächst nicht weiter.

----------


## Greenhorn

Danke fuer das Mitgefuehl!
Habe ja noch den zweiten kleinen Sack, bei dem jetzt erst die normale Entwicklung abwarte, um viele Antworten zu bekommen (funktioniert es ueberhaupt?, werden die K. gruen? ...).

Ein Problem war natuerlich, die Pflanze beim Auffuellen, "in der Mitte des Sackes zu behalten".
Werde aber noch heute , um die restliche Dauer der Regenzeit ausnutzen zu koennen einen neuen Sack hier am neuen Wohnhaus ansetzen. Denke die Minimum-Dauer ist 4-5 Monate.
 ::

----------


## schiene

na mach doch mal paar Bilder vom inneren und dann alles im Zeitraffer einstellen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Sack, Beet oder was auch immer. Erde, Spaten Tief, Kartoffel rein und raus an die Luft. Mach ich so im Garten, ich häufel nicht mal an wie die anderen, einfach rinn und warten. Habe aus 30-50 alten Kartoffeln immer Kartoffeln für den Winter gezogen, so 50-70 kg. Dieses Jahr wollen sie nicht welken, denke mal liegt an dem vielen Regen der letzten Tage. Werden es halt spät statt Frühkartoffeln   ::

----------

